# Highback of Cartel X vs Malavita Highback



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

How does the Highback of the Cartel X compare to the Malavita's?

They both supposed to be beefy and hammock sucker your boot backstay.




Ps. I currently ride Cartels with Malavita Highbacks swapped in and love them. I'm eyeing a pair of Cartel X's for my new IPP Honalee.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

It's overall a bit stiffer (both twisting and straight back) but not a huge difference in it. I think it might be a bit taller though? The new heel hammock definitely wraps and holds your boot more than the Malavita one does, so while the cartel straps are stiffer you really don't need to crank them down at all to still get great response, and if you do crank down you're in there like a vice. 

If you're after a medium yellow pair of Cartel X I'm selling mine. I really do love how they ride, but it's been years since I've ridden reflex (always rode EST on channel boards) and I forgot how the baseplate leaves marks on topsheets. I definitely butter and tweak grabs harder than I did years ago and the reflex baseplate actually dented the topsheet of my Dancehaul, so they're a no go for me now.


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info I appreciate it as I can't go into a shop to touch them.

I'm such a loser was kinda leaning towards getting the mint green and white ones to go on my green and white Honalee...

Out of curiosity what price are you asking for them at?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

wren said:


> Thanks for the info I appreciate it as I can't go into a shop to touch them.
> 
> I'm such a loser was kinda leaning towards getting the mint green and white ones to go on my green and white Honalee...
> 
> Out of curiosity what price are you asking for them at?


Haha I only got the yellows to try and match the Dancehaul, so I know exactly what you mean 😁

Asking $250CAD on the local buy sell pages, only have 3 days on them. I can PM you pictures etc if you'd like? Where abouts in Canada are you?


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

Feels good to know I'm not the only one! 🤣

Since there is no riding in Ontario due to lock down at the moment, I'm going to be doing more staring at the board than riding and I don't think my sanity can handle the yellow. ☺ Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I used the cartel x for the first time today and used the malas for a few days a couple of weeks ago. I very much prefer the cartel Xs. 

Significantly so. They just feel more responsive and the back feels less gimmicky to me.


----------



## wren (Apr 1, 2015)

Boooom old man board complete.


----------

